# What is the largest Tinc?



## Froggywv (Aug 9, 2010)

Getting ready to make the plunge and buy my frogs, so I'm just trying to see which one is the largest. I've got the option of buying quite a few morphs of Tinc, and am leading towards one of these four (going to get 3 and hope for a pair) Cobalt, Patricia, Yellowhead, yellowback.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

Citronellas and Powder Blues are very large tincs.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

IME, of the four you listed, yellowbacks are the largest. I do have an enormous female cobalt, though. I do have mature citronellas and powder blues, and these frogs are as big as, if not larger than, the yellowbacks.


----------



## Froggywv (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Citronella, Yellowback, and Powder Blue seem to be the biggest morphs in my experience. I have seen a couple of huge female Yellowbacks. I personally just acquired a female Powder Blue that is very big.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Out of all the many morphs I've owned and seen the matechos are the "largest". Between my buddy and I we've got almost all the tinc morphs and I'd say the Matechos are a good 25% larger than any other tinc I've seen. 

Shaw


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

I would have to agree with Shaw.. I have a pair of enormous Matechos that rival my mints in size.. I may have an unusually large pair but they are far bigger than any other morph I keep.

-Chris


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Along with the Citronellas, Powderblues, Yellowbacks, I would add Giant Oranges as a very large tinctorius, and very beautiful.

Richard.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

My Citro, Yellowback, Matecho and BYH females are all pretty huge, and all very close in size, I dont have powders but I have seen some huge ones.

I remember Aaron having some enormous Blue Sips as well, mine arent as big as his but...they were really big


----------



## Froggywv (Aug 9, 2010)

I think I'm going to go with the Yellow Backs. Getting them from Macs poisons. I'm pumped!!! 

Wish I had some more cash, tho... He's got a breeding pair of Terribilis that are neon yellow. Just makes me want to melt...


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

I'm really surprised that people consider yellow backs one of the larger tincts. As wild caught animals they were just of average size with lots of forms larger. What does that say about the frogs we're producing?

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

I had an azureus that was as big as your average terribilis. I also had a huge citronella.. I think it just matters on the individual. 

That said, I think the Matecho's and Giant Orange are the biggest.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a Patricia that is enormous


----------



## Adamrl018 (Jun 18, 2010)

Froggywv said:


> I think I'm going to go with the Yellow Backs. Getting them from Macs poisons. I'm pumped!!!
> 
> Wish I had some more cash, tho... He's got a breeding pair of Terribilis that are neon yellow. Just makes me want to melt...


does he have a website?


----------



## Froggywv (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't think so... I do have an email for him, if your interested. He's located in Ohio.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

The biggest tincs of all, AFAIK are citronellas/patricias, but the biggest i've seen were a matecho trio at a fellow frogger's house. They were gigantic!


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I once saw an massive powder blue that was around 2 1/2 to 3 inches. It wasn't mine though. Darn . I wanted it . It was bigger then the adult terribilis inside the tank(It wasn't me mixing them so don't get mad at me ).


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

billschwinn said:


> I have a Patricia that is enormous


Ditto, my female is HUGE!


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Dizzle21 said:


> Ditto, my female is HUGE!


How big Is it?


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

The ultimate size of any tinctorius has as much do to good rearing techiniques as it is to genetics. Tadpoles that are well fed and kept in clean water can produce larger frogs, as well as froglets fed every day with well-supplemented foods.

Just as in humans, there will always be larger and smaller animals from the same population (morph).

Just my opinion.

Richard.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Dizzle21 said:


> Ditto, my female is HUGE!


My friend's brother has a patricia trio that look like bullfrogs (hyperbole)! And they're breeding, if he gets tadpoles i'm gonna buy some!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Darren Meyers giant cobalts are the biggest tincs Ive ever seen in person


----------



## TropicalDartFrogs (Feb 21, 2012)

The largest frog I've ever seen was a behemoth male Cobalt. He was the biggest fattest thing. With Citronella a close second.


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

Woodsman said:


> The ultimate size of any tinctorius has as much do to good rearing techiniques as it is to genetics. Tadpoles that are well fed and kept in clean water can produce larger frogs, as well as froglets fed every day with well-supplemented foods.
> 
> Just as in humans, there will always be larger and smaller animals from the same population (morph).
> 
> ...


Richard,

Do you really think that clean water has anything to do with it? I would assume it's just feeding/supplements, combined with genetics.


----------



## evolvstlldartfrogs (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a couple of male Nikitas that are not only bigger than any females I've seen but bigger than any other tinc I've had. I think it probably does have more to do with rearing than anything, because the person who sold them to me had some Nikitas that I think were born about the same time, and mine are larger. Then again, I've had mine since they were very young, and they've always been...well fed. Not overweight, but they've never gone a day without being fed, and they've never been given anything not coated in supplements of some sort. It shows, both in their size and their behavior.

...actually, I nicknamed one Jabba the Hut. It's more fitting than it should be.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Don't forget Agrejas (Powder blue x azureus), they get gigantic!


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Just curious... Any reason why you are looking for the largest?


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Froggywv said:


> I think I'm going to go with the Yellow Backs. Getting them from Macs poisons. I'm pumped!!!
> 
> Wish I had some more cash, tho... He's got a breeding pair of Terribilis that are neon yellow. Just makes me want to melt...


You could pinch pennies for a little longer and get what makes you melt  I wouldn't give in if I knew what I really wanted.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

The largest SVL that I've seen was a powder blue at Todd Kelley's. Easily 3+". The heaviest dart was Darren's cobalt.


----------

